
Show HN: Sudolikeaboss – Use 1password on the terminal as easily as the browser - ravenac95
https://github.com/ravenac95/sudolikeaboss
======
zokier
The name is bit odd considering that it seems far more general than just for
sudo. Otherwise, neat idea; I might do something similar for urxvt and keepass
(or pass)

~~~
ravenac95
Great point! I mulled over this for a while, but couldn't come up with a
general name that was adequately light-hearted for me. Originally, I named the
project `termpass` an obvious portmanteau on terminal and 1password (or I
guess just password). That name seems pretty stale though. `sudolikeaboss`
just seemed like a fun name that was particularly direct about the core use-
case for which it was designed.

------
natch
So this is a redo of
[https://github.com/georgebrock/1pass](https://github.com/georgebrock/1pass) ?

Which was just featured on HN just before the time your repo got started, it
looks like. His post was here 9 days ago, your repo has been around for 8
days.

Why not give credit, if it's inspired by that? You make it sound like you
created this whole idea.

~~~
ravenac95
@natch, I actually saw that and thought it was the same thing I was building.
So I thought someone beat me to the punch.

The projects look similar, but georgebrock/1pass is a CLI to 1password db
itself. It doesn't do anything to render the UI or anything like that. With
sudolikeaboss, I don't actually decrypt any of the password data stored on
your machine. I actually call to the undocumented API for the local 1password
daemon. So it took a small amount of reverse engineering to get to this point.

In terms of age, I have actually been using a prototype of sudolikeaboss,
written in Node, for several weeks.

Hope that is clear! I wouldn't ever want to say I'm using someone else's idea!
I think georgebrock's 1pass is an awesome project. I also intend to port it to
Go at some point. When that is done, I promise I won't say it's my own work.
:)

------
ravenac95
Creator here! I'd love any comments if anyone has them. This project is
particularly useful for me so I was hoping others would find great use for it
as well :)

~~~
jsmthrowaway
Since 1password only runs on OS X and Windows, I'm curious why you're
optimistic about doing something about Linux ("yet") but merely took a shot at
Windows in your README. This might surprise you, but a significant portion of
the non-valley world works on Windows, and it's fairly frustrating for Windows
admins (I used to be one) to come across a neat tool and get "sucks for you,
better luck next time" in your documentation.

Normally I wouldn't say anything but 1password runs on Windows, not Linux, so
it was odd to come across and, if I'm honest, made me lose a small amount of
interest in your work.

~~~
ravenac95
You make an excellent point. I did not, in any way intend to offend Windows
users. I was merely trying to be "tongue-and-cheek"-y with my comment. Really,
I wouldn't know how to make this work well for an admin on windows. Last I
used windows to SSH I was using putty, but that was back in 2005. I have since
completely moved from using Windows to *nix systems.

As far as Linux support goes, I had planned to take a stab at writing a tmux
plugin so that could potentially get me in the door to supporting Linux.

All that said, I am updating my README to address some of these concerns.
Thanks so much for the great feedback!

------
kxo
Any possibility of a Terminal.app version with SIMBL?

~~~
ravenac95
Didn't know about SIMBL. Learning something knew every day.

So the answer is maybe:
[https://github.com/ravenac95/sudolikeaboss/issues/2](https://github.com/ravenac95/sudolikeaboss/issues/2)

:)

